# Popms



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anyone caught any this fall? I might be heading south in a couple of weeks and try to catch some around Bob Hall


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

We caught 6 last weekend in about 2-3 hours. Pink fish bites in the 2nd gut. We were on PINS around the 20 mile marker.


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for your response. I got to PINS this Sat. 11-21, But got chased off the water by the front. Caught a 32" red on clam scented fish bites.


----------



## rick (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey jeepdog, we caught 10 on PINS just past the 25 on thur - nov 19.


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^!!!! That looks great!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I was in hopes of catching some yesterday, shoot just one would of been great! Caught some sandies gaftop croaker & whiting. As I was throwing everything back the crowd next to me stared in disbelief. I probaly would of offered them fish if they hadn't done such a great job littering.


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

I caught 2 last year. Were you at Bryan ? I cant believe the mess people leave out there.


----------

